# 15HP servo motors on ebay



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

I will have a look at Indramat catalog later, but off the top of my head these motors can do at least 6000 rpm.

Dawid


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

I had considered these too early on. Almost all the of legacy indramat servos and inverters run on a 320v dc bus.


----------



## Automcdonough (Sep 1, 2010)

not a dealbreaker for me, I had intended to go with high V low current design. I'm more concerned with performance, it seems to have great torque numbers for the price.


----------



## Automcdonough (Sep 1, 2010)

I went with this instead:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...99236&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2126wt_1165

total gamble, will have to wait and see what it will do. It kind of looks like it goes into that 2-motor transmission. I have my fingers crossed that it isn't a destructively tested paperweight.


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

this thing you purchased looks like a serious motor (I dont know much about electric motors)...if it is the kind they install in the two mode hybrid then you are one lucky person


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

I consider 320 low voltage =)

Many of the other servos this size run 650v bus, so I was saying the indramat was a good choice. 



Automcdonough said:


> not a dealbreaker for me, I had intended to go with high V low current design. I'm more concerned with performance, it seems to have great torque numbers for the price.


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

hey Automcdonough, what controller are you planning on running with this motor?


----------



## Automcdonough (Sep 1, 2010)

efan said:


> hey Automcdonough, what controller are you planning on running with this motor?


Probably DIY. I waited on this to see what sort of motor I could score a good deal on, despite wanting AC I figured it was gonna be a DC forklift motor...
Now I need to determine what I have on my hands. Shouldn't be too hard to figure out induction vs BLDC once it's here in person. Also I'll be able to look at the wire gauge and try to guess an appropriate current. No idea on the voltage. I'll hi-pot it for 1k and if no arcs then I'll try a 360V test.. we have some 3-phase variacs here at work that should spin it.

I don't have $3k to spend on a controller, it will be DIY. I also want to do some traction control and bus voltage control so I probly would have gone DIY anyways.


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Would be nice if it had a nameplate so you are in the right ball park. 

If it's an ACIM, a variac could spin it, you need have the volts/hz correct. It is probably not a standard 230v/60hz. 




Automcdonough said:


> Probably DIY. I waited on this to see what sort of motor I could score a good deal on, despite wanting AC I figured it was gonna be a DC forklift motor...
> Now I need to determine what I have on my hands. Shouldn't be too hard to figure out induction vs BLDC once it's here in person. Also I'll be able to look at the wire gauge and try to guess an appropriate current. No idea on the voltage. I'll hi-pot it for 1k and if no arcs then I'll try a 360V test.. we have some 3-phase variacs here at work that should spin it.
> 
> I don't have $3k to spend on a controller, it will be DIY. I also want to do some traction control and bus voltage control so I probly would have gone DIY anyways.


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

if it really is the kind that they put in the GM two mode hybrid then you are probably looking in something like this 

http://www.remyinc.com/docs/HVH250R4.pdf

I think the diameter that is posted online matches the one from the description 

http://www.remyinc.com/docs/HVH250_r3_Sept_2010.pdf


----------



## Automcdonough (Sep 1, 2010)

omg dude, that does look pretty damn close. 
Nice find with that PDF. These specs kind of rule.  I sure hope this is similar!!

The oil cooling is an odd point though, this thing may have special needs.


----------

